# Question about Waterfowl Hunting



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have been meaning to post this on here for a while, but keep forgettting to do so. 
This past fall I was duck hunting with a couple buddies when a flock of geese flew over and I decided to call at them. My buddy spoke up and told me that it was against the law to call at geese when goose season wasn't open. I had never heard of this and decided to look into it. I often put goose decoys out(even when goose season is not open) as confidence decoys for the ducks. What does the law read as far as calling at geese and putting goose decoys out, when goose season is not open?


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

You are certainly going to attract law enforcement attention if you have goose decoys out and then start blowing your goose call when geese are flying nearby. 

I just don't know if that's illegal or not.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

I see no reason why it would be illegal unless you have a loaded shotgun in your hands as well. . We call them all the time while ice fishing. .


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

just the calling of ducks or geese while seasons are closed is PERFECTLY LEGAL. now on the other hand about having set decoys out in a closed season and you have a weapon ( goose) this is up to the CO as wether or not to cite you for attemping to take game out of season. the ball is totally in his park on this one. how is a CO to tell that you only intend to shoot ducks only, when you have goose decoys out? i would play on the safe side on this issue as i always do and not put out the goose dekes. lets see if you do get the bonus coupon you pay twice, state and federal game law violation with all the trimmings that go with them. hopefully one of the CO'S will chime in on this one.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

I wonder if it would matter if you only did one or the other? I see a lot of guys using goose decoys when only duck season is open, but not sure if they are calling. I also here guys calling geese when the season is not open, but not sure if they have goose dekes out. I am only interested in how the law reads while having a loaded gun in hand.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

The use of confidence decoys is fine. Calling too. Don't shoot birds out of season.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

It is legal as long as you make no attempt to take a bird.



However it begs the question as to why you would want to educate a bunch of birds??


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

I run goose decoys all the time when its closed, excellent confidence decoy. I don't see a law anywhere that prohibits this.

I typically don't call to them, but there have been times that I didn't have goose decoys out and the season was closed and I have called to them to see what their reaction might be for the hell of it.


----------



## eyecatcher (Feb 2, 2004)

I have hunted waterfowl since 1949 and we have used goose decoys and called at them to take photos, when their season was closed. I have hunted with michigan's top water fowl bioligest, the top of the law enforcement and the head of all wildlife the subject never came up. We were doing exactly what your asking about. As long and you dont take any geese you are with in the law. You may be stopped and questioned by a CO or two and that can ruin you hunt. if you are still not sure contact the DNR law enforcement and ask them. get it in writing.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I guess I'll just make a couple phone calls tomorrow.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I guess I'll just make a couple phone calls tomorrow.


Don't even waste your breathe. It is perfectly legal. Goose decoys are the best field decoys for mallards (besides a spinning wing) We run them all year. High visibility/ security thing. You could legally set up goose decoys when no goose/duck season is open and go out and video tape. As long as you are not trying to shoot any of them, you have 0 worries.


----------

